# help



## NOWHERELEFT2TURN (Feb 24, 2011)

I just posted something a few minutes ago can someone send me something back and let me know if im doing all this correctly..lol:scratchhead: my envelope to the leftside looks different from everyone elses and i dont know why. im not much good on computers as you can probably tell


----------

